# Hello



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello
my name is rachel i am a new member here. I keep lots of mice some are rescues others just pets and also have some mice that i show.
The show mice i have are:
Astrex (dove, champange and lilac), tans (dove), selfs ( silver, champange, white and cream), Silver fox (chocolate and black), Longhaired (chocolate tan) and sheepy ( many different colours).

kind regards rachel


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 .Do you show at the Enfield shows.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes i do


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

might see you there then.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

heya rachel welcome to the forum  see u at enfield x


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

thats great do you show at enfield often?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I go a couple of times a year,next possible for me is march 6th and then one in may,july and oct.Might up my visits if I take to showing rats.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

and ill be there in february, itll be my first show actually showing eeek!! help  x


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats great will see you there then will have my sheepy with me as allways lol.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

What breeds of mice do you both breed? 
I am fairly new to showing too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

to many for me,fawn,red ,blue,silver grey ,cham tan and brokens plus a few hobby ones such as hairless.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

nice selection, blues and silver greys are so pritty


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi raindrop and welcome, what are sheepy mice?


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Sheepy/fuzzy mice are a bit like naked mice but with alot more fur and crinkly fur like a rex mouse they look sort of wooly looking Its kind of hard to describe below is a picture of one of my sheepy mice he is called jake.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome from across the Pond!


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

hello nice to meet you


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Ah ok, ty for that


----------

